# Low dose test with tren a



## Dolfan84 (May 23, 2011)

I am currently pinning test prop 100mg eod and tren a at 50 mg Ed. I am getting a little tired of pinning that much. I have seen some that run a low dose of test e around 300mg EW. This with the tren at normal dosing 350 total for the week. Have any of you guys tried it this way? I'm guessing it would produce a nice lean look. my goal for this cycle is to hit 8-9% BF. I am at 11-12% now.


----------



## IanM4208 (May 23, 2011)

I'm very interested in this. Alot of ppl speak very highly of low test/high tren. Others act like u have special needs when u say that. Anxious to see what ppl have to say


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (May 24, 2011)

i am more interested in normal to high test dose with low dose tren ace.tren being so stroung seems tren would just help the test help keep a more lean look with out having to deal hopefully with tren sides.seems to me if tren is so stroungh you could get away with less of it.


----------



## GMO (May 24, 2011)

Dolfan84 said:


> I am currently pinning test prop 100mg eod and tren a at 50 mg Ed. I am getting a little tired of pinning that much. I have seen some that run a low dose of test e around 300mg EW. This with the tren at normal dosing 350 total for the week. Have any of you guys tried it this way? I'm guessing it would produce a nice lean look. my goal for this cycle is to hit 8-9% BF. I am at 11-12% now.


 

It really all depends on the person.  Everyone reacts differently to AAS.  Tren does not give me many sides, so I can run it with a lower dose of Test.  Some of my bros try the same thing and end up having erectile and libido issues.


----------



## SloppyJ (May 24, 2011)

How will this reduce pinning? I'm lost on that deal. YOu still have to pin ED with the tren. Just mix the two together and it's only one shot per day.


----------



## GMO (May 24, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> How will this reduce pinning? I'm lost on that deal. YOu still have to pin ED with the tren. Just mix the two together and it's only one shot per day.


 

Yeah, no shit...I completely missed that.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (May 24, 2011)

some people pin tren ace eod thats what i have heard is this true i know ed is ideal but i think you can eod makes it a little better at least ed is ruff.


----------



## klc9100 (May 24, 2011)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> some people pin tren ace eod thats what i have heard is this true i know ed is ideal but i think you can eod makes it a little better at least ed is ruff.


 
ED isn't that bad, especially after a week or two. you get use to it. you're pinning more ofter, but less gear in each pin. the pinning isn't what hurts, it's the soreness from the oil. less oil = less soreness.

PLUS pinning ED will keep your levels more even and reduce sides. man up and just bang that shit everyday. you'll be better off in the long run.


----------



## njc (May 24, 2011)

youd be fine pinning both EOD.  Its not gonna make that big of a difference.


----------



## ZECH (May 24, 2011)

GMO said:


> It really all depends on the person.  Everyone reacts differently to AAS.  Tren does not give me many sides, so I can run it with a lower dose of Test.  Some of my bros try the same thing and end up having erectile and libido issues.



Yep, depends on the person really. On average though, you want to keep your dose of test at least as high, if not higher than tren. 
But like I said, mileage may vary.......


----------



## Hell (May 24, 2011)

klc9100 said:


> ED isn't that bad, especially after a week or two. you get use to it. you're pinning more ofter, but less gear in each pin. the pinning isn't what hurts, it's the soreness from the oil. less oil = less soreness.
> 
> PLUS pinning ED will keep your levels more even and reduce sides. man up and just bang that shit everyday. you'll be better off in the long run.



Agree with this totally. I actually look forward to my daily lunch pinning! keeps my tren ace sides at bay too....


----------



## shortstop (May 24, 2011)

It's not necessary. I ran tren e - 400mg/wk and test e - 250/wk. Would have loved to run tren alone. Only used test to keep the junk working. And it did the job. I actually ran tren alone for 3 weeks just to see for myself. Bad idea, yea fuckin limp noodle. I wasn't trying to gain 20lbs. I wanted to burn body fat while putting on 7-8 lbs of muscle. And that's what makes tren so damn wonderful. You will gain muscle and lose bf easily and more affectively than any other aas


----------



## Mikebeasley69 (May 24, 2011)

cant wait to get some tren in my cycle- i will be pinning eod- i only pin quads and glutes so i dont want to open up a new area and go through that virgin muscle pain shit again


----------



## Dolfan84 (May 24, 2011)

I don't mix the prop and tren a in order to minimize oil volume per injection site. Switching from prop to test e will cut down on about 3 pins a week. Since I am am already switching over To long ester I was considering reducing total weekly test levels. This because my goal of acheiving a dry hard look (less water) I was asking to see if any of you guys were a fan of this dosing protocol.


----------



## keith1569 (May 24, 2011)

for me, i even low dose tren e, like 200mg a week works great with test say 300 to 500mg a week..thats me though..still get good results from the tren, but 400 was even better! but had some more sides ha


----------



## heavyiron (May 24, 2011)

Dolfan84 said:


> I am currently pinning test prop 100mg eod and tren a at 50 mg Ed. I am getting a little tired of pinning that much. I have seen some that run a low dose of test e around 300mg EW. This with the tren at normal dosing 350 total for the week. Have any of you guys tried it this way? I'm guessing it would produce a nice lean look. my goal for this cycle is to hit 8-9% BF. I am at 11-12% now.


 I have no problems doing this especially considering your goal. I would run an AI as well.


----------

